# Vintage speeder pictures?



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I've googled about but found only newerish ones and the clubs that do the 1:1 versions (neat btw). But not what I'm looking for.

Anyone have any links to pics of nice old 1900-1940 (give or take) speeders?

Martan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this on Google 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=rail...ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:20,i:131&tx=98&ty=66


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking for things like the jswoodcrafts Mac speeder. They look like old model T cars blended with rail? Or something like that? Are there any prototype pics around of these?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Prototypes at the Midwest Central RR in Mt. Pleasant, Iowa

http://www.mcrr.org/PAGES/other.html


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Martan on 28 Apr 2012 06:15 PM 
Looking for things like the jswoodcrafts Mac speeder. They look like old model T cars blended with rail? Or something like that? Are there any prototype pics around of these? I seen some like what you are refering to on Google


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

They look like old model T cars blended with rail?
My favorite is the "Casey Jones", restored a few years ago at the NY Museum of Transportation: http://narcoa.org/misc_pix/cj/cj.htm.












The model was made on a 'stomper' drive unit. I think I found the motor in an old ford car kit!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Martan

Here are some pictures of some maintenance of way motor cars etc., advertizements, and a link to a book (i.e. This is a Google-Books link and you can download a PDF copy of the book free if you wish), hope they are of use.




























































































































































Railway Track & Structures Cyclopedia c. 1921[/b]
Pages 35-41[/b]


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a "Light Inspection Car?










And my model, based on a Stomper drive, in 1:20.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Universities have great archieves to explore and harvest.... who knew that so many years ago there would be people just as crazy as we ... with cameras?!!!!

Happy Rails

John


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Great pictures and links. Many thanks!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ebtrr.com/equip/trackcars.html


----------

